# Lag Spikes When Gaming Online Only



## OGViKzY (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi, for the past few months I have been experiencing lag spikes every 5 to 10 seconds where my ping goes from 20 to 150+ and back down in seconds. This started a couple of months ago and it used to be perfect. I use an Ethernet cable. When I am just surfing the web its all smooth for everything from Netflix to YouTube videos, the spikes only happen when gaming for some reason. The connection is better when I'm the only one using it but still not great and what it used to be, I used to be able to play with good ping and no lag spikes even when someone would be using Netflix and other stuff. This is my speed test, I have ran this test when gaming and my ping was at around 20. Any replies would be appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## flmatter (Aug 23, 2019)

Location, game, server load, location of game server, router/modem, background processes, isp
even at 150ms you really should not notice it.  There are some programs out there you can use to help too. Some of our better network guys can chime in to help better.
Where is your location and what is your isp?  System specs? Also is it in one game only or all online games?


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Aug 23, 2019)

If it's only one game then it's your connection to that game server.  (Ie: Riot Games had huge issues and needed to create large dedicated pipelines with their providers because of the massive user count in League in Legends & ping time routing problems). 

Next I guess is are you connected directly to the modem or through a router?

When connected directly to the modem (no secondary router) does it still happen?


----------



## OGViKzY (Aug 23, 2019)

flmatter said:


> Location, game, server load, location of game server, router/modem, background processes, isp
> even at 150ms you really should not notice it.  There are some programs out there you can use to help too. Some of our better network guys can chime in to help better.
> Where is your location and what is your isp?  System specs? Also is it in one game only or all online games?


It is in all games,my isp is BT in the UK and these are my pc specs: 
*CPU - Intel Core i5-2400 @ 3.10GHz
GPU - GTX 1050 TI 4MB
Motherboard - Intel Corporation DQ67SW 
RAM - 16.0GB *



yakk said:


> If it's only one game then it's your connection to that game server.  (Ie: Riot Games had huge issues and needed to create large dedicated pipelines with their providers because of the massive user count in League in Legends & ping time routing problems).
> 
> Next I guess is are you connected directly to the modem or through a router?
> 
> When connected directly to the modem (no secondary router) does it still happen?


It lags in all games and I am connected to a BT Hub in the UK.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 23, 2019)

did you overclock your bclk at all?

The latest update to windows a few weeks ago caused my wifi to start randomly dropping (i ended up switching to my old router, and that solved the issue).
Also see if you can dl and run the intel ethernet utility:


----------



## OGViKzY (Aug 23, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> did you overclock your bclk at all?


No I haven't overclocked anything.



phanbuey said:


> did you overclock your bclk at all?
> 
> The latest update to windows a few weeks ago caused my wifi to start randomly dropping (i ended up switching to my old router, and that solved the issue).
> Also see if you can dl and run the intel ethernet utility:
> ...


Hey im not really good at this stuff do you mind sending me the link for the intel ethernet utility i dont want to download the wrong one. thanks


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 23, 2019)

OGViKzY said:


> No I haven't overclocked anything.
> 
> 
> Hey im not really good at this stuff do you mind sending me the link for the intel ethernet utility i dont want to download the wrong one. thanks











						Administrative Tools for Intel® Network Adapters
					

This download record installs version 26.4 of the administrative tools for Intel® Network Adapters.




					downloadcenter.intel.com
				












						Learn about Intel® PROSet Software and How to Access It
					

Intel® PROSet is now integrated into Windows* Device Manager for Windows 2000* and later Windows* operating systems.




					www.intel.com


----------

